#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  غیرفعال شدن حساب کاربری

## mehrab

باسلام خدمت آقای محمودی .لطفا یه راهی یه شماره حسابی کارتی برای واریز وچه تو سایت قراربدید و یه راهنمایی بکنید .شما همینجوری  ما را تو هوا نگهداشتید .؟!!!

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام دوست عزیز  کاربری شما نیاز به پرداخت ندارد
به دلیل فعالیت مناسب بصورت افتخاری فعال شدید

----------


## mehrab

> سلام دوست عزیز  کاربری شما نیاز به پرداخت ندارد
> به دلیل فعالیت مناسب بصورت افتخاری فعال شدید


یه دنیا سپاس از آقای محمودی

----------


## mahvareh321

سلام مهندس جان
من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/97 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد.
متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.

----------


## mahvareh321

سلام مهندس
من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/97 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد.
متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.

----------


## Mahmoodi

> سلام مهندس
> من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
> هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/97 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد.
> متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
> واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
> اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
> ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.


سلام
کاربری شما در انجمن فعال هست و‌مشکلی نمیبینم

----------


## mahvareh321

بزرگوار من عازم سفر بودم
نیاز به فایل های 
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/95807-...8%A7%DB%8C-s90
داشتم
متاسفانه هنوز هم باز نمیشه
مجبور شدم 400 هزار تومن هزینه کنم تابتونم هدیونیت رو بیارم بالا

----------


## nekooee

بخش vip2 مخصوص کاربران فعال هست و باید حداقل 200 ارسال داشته باشید تا فعال شود.

----------


## mahvareh321

> بخش vip2 مخصوص کاربران فعال هست و باید حداقل 200 ارسال داشته باشید تا فعال شود.


واقعا؟
من از چنین قانونی اطلاع نداشتم.
هدفم از پرداخت حق اشتراک دریافت اون فایل بود.
الان نتیجه چی میشه دوست عزیز؟!

----------


## nekooee

> واقعا؟
> من از چنین قانونی اطلاع نداشتم.
> هدفم از پرداخت حق اشتراک دریافت اون فایل بود.
> الان نتیجه چی میشه دوست عزیز؟!


شما باید قبل از پرداخت حق اشتراک شارط بخش های مختلف و قوانین سایت را مطالعه می کردین. مسئول سایت آقای محمودی هستند. من فقط اطلاع رسانی کردم خدمت شما.

----------


## mahvareh321

> شما باید قبل از پرداخت حق اشتراک شارط بخش های مختلف و قوانین سایت را مطالعه می کردین. مسئول سایت آقای محمودی هستند. من فقط اطلاع رسانی کردم خدمت شما.


به صورت گویا مشخص نبود 
با وارد شدن به اون صفحه ای که مد نظرم بود فقط این پیام میومد:
Untitled.jpg
 دقیقا همین پیام قبل از پرداخت میومد.

شما با دیدن این صفحه به چه شکلی متوجه میشی که اشتراک VIP2 هم وجود داره؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز این پیام در همه سایت های ویبولتین تنها به معنای عضویت هست. اما شما باید بخش ثبت نام و تفاوت بخش ها را که در آن بخش کاملا توضیح داده شده و بارها پرسیده شده میخوندید. قبول کنید که اصلا در مورد خدمات سایت هیچی نخوندید و صرفا به پیام عضو سایت شوید توجه کردید

من اگر جای شما بودم به جای این همه توضیح دادن در یک هفته ارسالات خود را به راحتی به 200 عدد میرسوندم. فقط یک هفته زمان نیاز دارد برای رسیدن به این تعداد ارسال !

----------


## mahvareh321

ممنون از این توضیحات، پیشنهاد من اینه تغییری تو ظاهر این پیام ها در جهت شفاف سازی بیشتر انجام بدید.منم فکر نمیکنم بیشتر از تفصیل و گسترش موضوع مناسب باشه و ظاهرا این طور که من برداشت کردم اون مبلغ رو  سایت دیگه به من برنمیگردونه!!

----------


## nekooee

> ممنون از این توضیحات، پیشنهاد من اینه تغییری تو ظاهر این پیام ها در جهت شفاف سازی بیشتر انجام بدید.منم فکر نمیکنم بیشتر از تفصیل و گسترش موضوع مناسب باشه و ظاهرا این طور که من برداشت کردم اون مبلغ رو  سایت دیگه به من برنمیگردونه!!


پیامی که گفتید متنش تغییر کرد. 
دوست عزیز اگر بخوایم اینجور مبالغ را برگردونیم هر روز یک نفر (بلانسبت شما) بعد از اینکه فایل های دلخواهش رو دانلود کرد میاد به بهانه اینکه فایلی که میخواسته نبوده میگه پول من را پس بدید! باز هم گفتم که من مسئولش نیستم ولی فکر هم نمیکنم پول برگردانده شود.

----------


## mahvareh321

من که فایلی رو دانلود نکردم.
دسترسی به اون بخش هم نداشتم.
(خیلی مستقیم منظورتون رو اعلام میکنید بعد میفرمایید بلا نسبت!)

----------


## mehrdad540

> دوست عزیز این پیام در همه سایت های ویبولتین تنها به معنای عضویت هست. اما شما باید بخش ثبت نام و تفاوت بخش ها را که در آن بخش کاملا توضیح داده شده و بارها پرسیده شده میخوندید. قبول کنید که اصلا در مورد خدمات سایت هیچی نخوندید و صرفا به پیام عضو سایت شوید توجه کردید
> 
> من اگر جای شما بودم به جای این همه توضیح دادن در یک هفته ارسالات خود را به راحتی به 200 عدد میرسوندم. فقط یک هفته زمان نیاز دارد برای رسیدن به این تعداد ارسال !


سلام جناب نکویی لطف میکنید vip2 بنده رو هم فعال بفرمایید
ممنون

----------


## nekooee

> سلام جناب نکویی لطف میکنید vip2 بنده رو هم فعال بفرمایید
> ممنون


سلام
فعال کردم
موفق باشید.

----------


## mehrdad540

> سلام
> فعال کردم
> موفق باشید.


ممنونم استاد لطف کردید :غیرفعال شدن حساب کاربری:

----------

